# Thread Color



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm guessing this is right section to post. Anyone used a Fuji Navy Blue 018 on a rod build or have it on a mfg rod? If so can you post picture. Seems like not many brands include Navy Blue. I've used and like Cobalt but request was Navy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One thing you can do if you're trying to satisfy a customer.. is to take an old piece of scrap blank and do a range of half inch samples of the different colors you're considering - then add a coat of finish to each short wrap.. When it cures out you'll have a very good idea of exactly what color of blue you want to use and something to show your customer if you're building to order... Years and years ago I used to buy my rod wrapping threads - one spool at a time.. Once I learned which colors I preferred I started buying my thread by the box of spools (10 or a dozen)... That way, even years later if you need that particular color, even if the outfit that made it is long gone (like Holland or Gudebrod) you'll still have exactly what's needed since thread will last forever if you keep it in an airtight (and bug-proof) container... 

Hope this helps


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. I've been offered a job repair/build at a Bait & Tackle. Owner told me it's almost impossible to find builders anymore. 30 years in public service I only volunteer my time in the community. My builds are gift rods to my FD friends after they retire. I'm going to go try Hitena thread they had the best selection of Navy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool, post up a pic or two... For that shop owner... It might be tough to find someone to work for minimum wage (if that...) in a tackle shop - but outfits like Mudhole, Angler's Workshop and others have sure been selling a bunch of rodcrafting components to folks all across the country for quite a few years now...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I used it in the past because it became so dark it was almost black and that is what I thought I wanted. Nope. 

I would give you a pic but I do not have the rod anymore.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the last one sorry for quality. Kind of a cool variation of the JT dragon scale to mimic a gator. I'll post some more later.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

First wraps on this one learned pack hard before epoxy. 1st weave on first rod.







First Chevron on 2nd rod.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You got skills dadvocate!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Still haven't attempted a closed in crosswrap. Pain getting all the crosses straight.







This was for a Dolphin fan.


----------

